# antipruritic ointments and mice?



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I wondered today, if I could risk using fenistil-gel as an topical therapy for sore patches on mice.
I know it isn't a causal treatment, but I would like to try it in combination with an antiparasitic (frontline), a diet change and a good cage cleaning on my buck.
The idea behnd this is, that the sore patches alone cause irritation and inflammation that leads to further scratching, even if there's no parasites or irritant present. With the gel I hope to supress the pruritus and stop the scratching so the skin can heal.

has anybody on here ever tried fenistil or a similar product containing dimethindene maleate on mice?

EDIT:
There are alcohol free fenestil-drops you use orally, too. I read of people using them successfully in mice. I might try that one first, since the buck loves his vitamin-paste and I think I can smuggle the drops in with that :twisted:
The dosage I found was 1 drop per mouse twice a day. I think I will give it a try.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

His ears have gotten worse over the weekend 
Here are some pictures:

























I got the drops today and started the therapy. 
the idea with the vitamin paste worked well, he really loves this stuff... 
Once I got the Frontline-Spray he (and the other mice of course) will be treated against parasites again and the box cleaned thoroughly.
I hope I'll see some improvement. I somehow really like this old man and would like to keep him. But if he doesn't stop scratching and gets worse I will have to cull him. Persistent itching and scratching is just too unpleasant.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Generally, with any sort of ointment or cream...it just causes the mice to scratch even more b/c they dont' like the feeling. Very unfortunately, this kind of thing very often progresses no matter what you do... The scratching makes the skin irritated, which makes them scratch more...often times the treatments for irritated skin will make them scratch more...and it becomes a vicious cycle  I would probably cull him myself...but if you want to give him a little more time to turn it around, it might be better to try an anti-itch powder


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, they don't like having stuff smeared on them ^^ (and it's a pain in the a** to apply...)
for that reason I decided on the oral solution. I will give him a week or so with regular check ups and photos for better comparison to see if it works and is mouse-safe.
If I can see no effect I will cull and replace him. There's no point in keeping an animal with an uncomfortable or painful condition, but I would like to try a treatment first.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I would try a powder (double check the safety of any ingredients for mice), lightly applied. I've used antibiotic powders on scratches on my mice and abcesses on rats, and the powders don't seem to irritate them the way that creams/ointments do.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

so far: not much of an improvement. But its only been 2 days. The old scratches are crusted, but at least there are no obvious new ones.
He gets his drops twice a day, mixed with some crushed oats and a bit of vitamin paste (the oats absorb the fluid, it doesn't mix well with the paste otherwise), which he seems to enjoy.
Yesterday he got a good clean out and a spritz of frontline, to kill any mites that might be present.
I microwaved the hay, since our freezer is full, and that should kill anything, too. So if it was parasites, if they are not dead now, I'll eat my hat...
at least he doesn't seem to be too uncomfortable atm...

a few pictures:


































But: can you say no to this face?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

More than a week on, and he doesn't look too bad to me.




























But I'm not sure if I will keep him, once my longhaired girl is definitely pregnant... 
Could he be any good in keeping my two young bucks from the first litter company for a few weeks?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, when I separate young bucks from the rest of their litter, I don't introduce them to older bucks. I keep them together but separate from any other bucks, as I don't want the older bucks to be aggressive toward the younger bucks.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

just a quick update:
He's not doing much better. a little perhaps, but not as I would like him to...

















i think I will not keep him any longer. I hope his son turns out well and can take his place as the stud buck.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear and see that he's not really improved. It's really too bad.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, he was a nice fellow. Now he's in mouse-heaven. Hopefully, his son will replace him well.


----------

